# Glacier Girl Flies In Sun 'n Fun Debut



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2005)

_The story of the twin-engine P-38 fighter known as Glacier Girl is well-known by now, but the airplane this week is making its first appearance at Sun 'n Fun. It's been opening the daily 2 p.m. airshow with dramatic low fly-bys, climbing out steep and banking hard to show off that distinctive profile with the double tail booms and sounding ... fantastic. The World War II-era airplane was recovered from beneath the Greenland ice cap in 1992, and after 10 years of restoration, flew again in October 2002. Glacier Girl is made up of 80 percent original parts, project manager Bob Cardin told AVweb yesterday. It took two hours and 40 minutes to fly it to Lakeland from its home base in Kentucky, where it spends most of the year in a museum. 
http://www.avweb.com/eletter/archives/avflash/387-full.html#189563
_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2005)

GREAT SHOT!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 15, 2005)

even i'll admit that's a great pic.........


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 20, 2005)

the rcovery of this whas shown several times on uk tv recantly and it alone is worthy of a book.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

For those of you who do not have the website, here it is: http://thelostsquadron.com/


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 20, 2005)

it makes me wonder what state the other p38s are in and if someone will recover any of them to fly?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 20, 2005)

I doubt they will. But that is a wonderful picture. B-E-A-utiful.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 20, 2005)

they are going to more and more mad places to recover them. it would not suprise me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 20, 2005)

Great pic and great story....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 20, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Great pic and great story....


Ditto from me.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

she is a beautifull example of a beautifull aeroplane.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Agreed...How the hell'd I miss this thread...YOINK!


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 26, 2005)

the p-38 is was and always will be a beautifull aeroplane.


----------

